# MP3 Player formatiert (Partioniert), jetzt geht nichts mehr



## Cecidi (23. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hab was denkbar blödes gemacht:
Unter WinXP konnte ich immer noch ohne Probleme meinen MP3 Player formatiert. Unter Linux hatte ich es bis vor kurzem nicht versucht, jetzt wollte ich ihn bootfähig machen (mit DamnSmallLinux), wobei der Stick zu erst partioniert und dann formatiert wurde. 
(ging bei meinem alten Mp3-Player ohne Probleme)

Jetzt ist das Resultat, dass er weder Musik spielt (startet gar nicht mehr), noch dass er vom Computer erkannt wird. (Weder unter Linux noch unter WinXP)

Linux: DSL Knoppix
MP3Player: TYPHOON MP3 PLAYER ENJOY 2 GB  Art.Nr.84206

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Hatte schon mal jemand so ein Problem? (Suche hat nichts ergeben)

mfg Cecidi


----------

